# router is not getting dynamic IP from motorola SB6121



## erinar1980 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi,

I'm using comcast broadband, motorola SB6121 modem and a edimax br-6424n wireless router.
I set up everything myself and it worked great for 3 weeks.
Usually, I have 2 laptops connected and iPad.

Yesterday, suddenly I didn't get an Internet connection though the wireless has full signal.
I restarted everything, didn't work
I reset everything - didn't work as well.

I connected one of the laptops directly to the modem and was able to get Internet.
I reset everything, and re-installed, and it didn't work.

When the I'm connected through the wireless, it seems that the router is not getting a dynamic IP from the modem. (although it is set on "get dynamic IP" and "cloned MAC"). In that case I can't access the modem dashboard, only the router dashboard.
Any suggestions? 


Attached the ipconfig /all
======================
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : admin-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-B6-75-D5-18
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3111:12cc:230b:f451%14(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.100(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 27, 2012 2:02:00 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 8:14:07 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 352331446
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-19-16-DC-00-26-9E-96-CA-35
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-B6-72-A6-5F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ca.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-9E-96-CA-35
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.ca.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B8C73E4A-7B9D-4E09-86B9-3884EE8489A5}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D01300AE-00F2-4550-ACCC-6FAF5762B9E0}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Thanks!!

Erin


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

with the router connected to the modem go to either the status page or the wan setup page. Do you see the wan port having a ip address?


----------

